# Anyone use Purple Power deruster?



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

Howdy everyone. Just used the power sprayer from harbor freight and some purple power deruster from autozone. Looks like it turned my frame into a dark color and may have done something to the rust. It cost six bucks and am thinking of using bar and chain oil to undercoat it. Pretty cheap investment in the life of a good truck.


----------



## Carruban (Sep 6, 2010)

Well first of all, autozone is a joke. Anyway..I work in a marine environment with boats and salt water so I know alllllll about rust . Phosphoric Acid (ospho, rust-mort, etc) is the stuff to use. I'd recommend rust-mort. Ideally you want to sand the rusted spot to bare metal. If there is still rust, apply the acid. Let sit for 24 hours. It will turn black and bubble, scrape it off and wipe it...rust literally falls off. Wipe it down with some denatured alcohol (or whatever you want to use to clean the area before priming) and hit it with some primer.


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks, auto zone is a joke I can't stand them. I think I got it at advanced auto. I used the purple power then hot oiled it with bar and chain oil. Used almost a gallon. Seems to be the system to use. Paint just hides it this way you repeat system ever year. Marine is nice because you can use sacrifical anodes. Unless you have a fiberglass boat!


----------

